# Fishing tip # 609 keep left over live bait fresh



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Leaving dead Sardines in your live well does nothing for their attractiveness for chum or as next winter's frozen bait. As they die, throw them into a bucket inside your fish box. They will stay cold and not soak up water. Vacuum bag them if you plan to keep them for winter bait or just any old bag if you plan to use them in your Chum Churn next trip.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Great tip as always! We like to freeze them with corn starch, they won't stick together if you just want a couple for a trip.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Never thought of the corn starch angle.*

I'm sure it will work. Thanks.


----------

